# Moving to the UK from Dublin



## Maureen (1 Jun 2015)

Hello all 
I plan to move to London from Dublin this coming September to look for work.
I have 5 children, 1 whom will be starting university that month 1 below 5.
I am a single mother and was wandering what immediate benefits and residency I would get in order to support my family.  
I was wandering how I should go about it until I get a job.
Can I keep the benefits I get from Ireland till I receive the ones from the UK?
All suggestions will be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## moneybox (1 Jun 2015)

Hi Maureen,

You taking a huge step moving to the UK with a large family. What part are you planning on moving to?  If London bear in mind, its extremely difficult to get accommodation due to the very high cost and social housing is virtually impossible to get due to benefit caps in place.  Also bear in mind the welfare benefits are much lower in the UK than in Ireland.  As far as I am aware it is only Jobseekers benefit that is transferable to another EU country for everything else you need to submit a new claim when you arrive in the UK.  You will also need to apply for a National Insurance number, set up a bank account and register with the NHS.    http://jobsguideireland.com/transfer-jobseekers-benefit-abroad/  https:gov.uk/browse/benefits


----------



## Maureen (2 Jun 2015)

moneybox said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> You taking a huge step moving to the UK with a large family. What part are you planning on moving to?  If London bear in mind, its extremely difficult to get accommodation due to the very high cost and social housing is virtually impossible to get due to benefit caps in place.  Also bear in mind the welfare benefits are much lower in the UK than in Ireland.  As far as I am aware it is only Jobseekers benefit that is transferable to another EU country for everything else you need to submit a new claim when you arrive in the UK.  You will also need to apply for a National Insurance number, set up a bank account and register with the NHS.    http://jobsguideireland.com/transfer-jobseekers-benefit-abroad/  https:gov.uk/browse/benefits


Thank you for your reply
I plan to move to Greenwhich which is relatively cheaper than other parts of London. I have already applied for the National Insurance Number and went to the interview. I am only waiting for it to be sent out. 
Do you have an estimate of how long it would take if I started new applications for benefits? I was told that it takes about 6 months for it to start which is what makes me reluctant. I don't have a job there so how am I expected to supply for my family including rent etc without any money? Is there anything I can apply to help me during this time until I get a job? 
I am thinking of claiming Jobseekers here and then transferring it to the UK. 
Thank you


----------



## Monbretia (2 Jun 2015)

It's only benefit you can transfer and not allowance so if you are applying for jobseekers allowance it cannot be transferred to UK.

Call into a Citizens Information Office and they will be able to tell you if there is any allowances you can get over there but realistically it is not up to the UK to support you while you look for work, they would just be inclined to tell you move back to Ireland!


----------



## moneybox (3 Jun 2015)

Maureen said:


> Thank you for your reply
> I plan to move to Greenwhich which is relatively cheaper than other parts of London. I have already applied for the National Insurance Number and went to the interview. I am only waiting for it to be sent out.
> Do you have an estimate of how long it would take if I started new applications for benefits? I was told that it takes about 6 months for it to start which is what makes me reluctant. I don't have a job there so how am I expected to supply for my family including rent etc without any money? Is there anything I can apply to help me during this time until I get a job?
> I am thinking of claiming Jobseekers here and then transferring it to the UK.
> Thank you



You cannot apply for job seekers allowance in Ireland and transfer it to the UK, that has already been explained above.  Honestly it is very very very difficult to claim benefits now in the UK, there are long waiting lists and with a large family such as yours you would literally be going from the frying pan into the fire.  Everything is expensive here and you would need to bring over at least 7 to 8000 pounds to cover yourself while benefits are being put in place, that is if every thing goes smoothly with your claim.  They may well put you in B&B accommodation and really and that is not a nice situation for you or your kids.  I am not trying to put you off but I am trying to make you see it is not the same as Ireland here.  It would be grand if you have a great job lined up with a good salary then you could fund yourself.  Maybe get the job first and then make the move over.

If you are still intend on coming over regardless, after all there maybe a valid reason why you are leaving Ireland, I would advise you to ring these guys at the London Irish Center for advice,  details here -


----------

